# Salta diferencial al poner osciloscopio en una señal a 220.



## miguel garcia (Abr 28, 2008)

tengo que utilizar un osciloscopio en un tv que no tiene toma de tierra y claro al conectar el instrumento se produce una derivacion saltando el automatico.
cual es la manera de conectarlos sin que esto ocurra?

gracias ,  miguel garcia


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 28, 2008)

1- La solucion de emergencia:  Desconectar la toma a tierra del osciloscopio.
2- La solucion incompleta: No medir en la parte de la fuente vinculada a la linea.
3- La solucion cara: Usar un osciloscopio digital portatil.
4- La solucion correcta: Usar para alimentar el televisor un transformador de 220-220 .


----------



## santiago (Abr 28, 2008)

usa un transformador de aislacion (coincido con eduardo) 220v-220v
salu2


----------



## pepechip (Abr 28, 2008)

hola
Preparate un adaptador para acoplarlo a tu sonda de medida, utilizando 3 resistencias puestas en serie. 470K+470K+470K. La sonda la conectas a la resistencia del medio, y la medida la realizas con los estremos. 
La amplitud que tengas en pantalla la multiplicas por 3.


----------



## luismc (Abr 28, 2008)

miguel garcia dijo:
			
		

> tengo que utilizar un osciloscopio en un tv que no tiene toma de tierra y claro al conectar el instrumento se produce una derivacion saltando el automatico.
> cual es la manera de conectarlos sin que esto ocurra?
> 
> gracias ,  miguel garcia



Hola miguel,

Pues no veo yo muy claro donde está el problema, yo suelo utilizar el osciloscopio en aparatos sin toma de tierra y no pasa nada, salvo si conectas la masa del osciloscopio con una fase, claro.

¿Podrías ser un poco más explícito y decir dónde exactamente conectas la masa y el vivo de la sonda?


Saludos.


----------



## ragundo (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola

Me gustaria poder ver lar señal de salida de un variador que controla un motor trifasico a 400 V en un osciloscopio normal.

¿Me basta con una sonda de alta tension que me atenue (x100 por ejemplo )o, aparte, debo usar un transformador de aislamiento para alimentar el osciloscopio ?

Esoy un poco confuso es este tema, tambien me han hablado de usar una sonda diferencial.

A ver si me podeis echar una mano

Un saludo


----------



## thors (Ago 1, 2008)

solo usa la sonda apropiada 
si usas transformador variaras  la forma de onda original  

ten cuidado con la tierra de los osciloscopios antiguos por precausion se debe retirar


----------



## ragundo (Ago 1, 2008)

O sea que con una sonda de alta tension me valdria?.

A que es debido lo de desconectar la tierra del osciloscopio?

Muchas gracias por la información


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 1, 2008)

ragundo dijo:
			
		

> O sea que con una sonda de alta tension me valdria?.


Aunque podes llegar igual a visualizar la señal con la sonda x10 (bajandole la ganancia al canal) estas muy ajustado  --> es recomendable una sonda de x100.



> A que es debido lo de desconectar la tierra del osciloscopio?


Como se supone que vas a medir la tension? Apoyando *solo* la punta y dejando suelto el cocodrilo de la sonda? ...

Si queres ver la señal sobre el motor, como del variador salen solamente las tres fases, vas a tener que agarrar el cocodrilo a una fase --> *OJO con tocar el gabinete* del osciloscopio porque te va a quedar directamente conectado a esa fase --> Si el enchufe del osciloscopio tiene la conexion a tierra vas a provocar un cortocircuito con la consiguiente destruccion de la sonda y los igbts de esa fase.

Por eso, para esas aplicaciones son preferibles los osciloscopios digitales portatiles.


----------



## ragundo (Ago 2, 2008)

Gracias Eduardo por tu respuesta. Ahora entiendo el porque de la conexion de tierra del osciloscopio.

La idea del portatil ya la habiamos pensado. El problema es el precio del Fluke Scopemeter: 1800 euros el mas barato :evil:

Tenemos un buen osciloscopio de sobremesa y pensabamos usarlo para no gastar demasiado dinero.

La idea es usar una pinza amperimetrica con conector BNC para osciloscopio para medir la corriente que circula por el variador y una sonda de alta tension para medir la tension.


Es que estamos desarrollando una aplicacion con variadores de frecuencia y no hay nada mas frustrante que conectar el motor al variador y solo poder ver la información que te da el variador en su pantalla. Es como ir a ciegas.

Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## Ferny (Dic 10, 2008)

Buenas...

Tengo un osciloscopio que especifica que la máxima tensión que admite en los bornes de conexión de la sonda es de 35V, junto a un par de dibujos que indican corriente continua y corriente alterna (supongo que se refiere a que son 35V máximo ya sea CC o CA). También tengo una sonda que según sus especificaciones soporta hasta 600V y una escala de x1 o x10.

Mi duda es si con la sonda a 10X podría ver sin problemas la tensión de red eléctrica (230V). Asumo que sí, si los cálculos son tan sencillos como esto:

230V * raiz(2) = 325V de pico

325Vpp / 10 = 32.5V de pico en la sonda

Pregunto por si acaso antes de hacer la prueba de verdad, no quisiera cargarme nada... 

Un saludo


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 21, 2008)

Bueno, las puntas son atenuadores pasivos (un divisor de tensión, se saca la tensión del punto medio de un RC en serie con otro RC). Eso es lo que me acuerdo de la facultad, creo (con toda la incerteza que esta palabra acarrea) que podría (otra más   ) andar.
Que respuesta, jajaja, ando insomne con ganas de escribir, asumo el 0% de responsabilidad de lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 21, 2008)

si puedes usar la sonda... PERO DEBES TENER CUIDADO AL CONECTAR LA TIERRA DE LA SONDA o te puedes cargar el osciloscopio... te explico:

Generalmente los osciloscopios tienen una alimentacion electrica de 3 pines (Fase, Neutro y Tierra) ahora... la tierra de la calvija generalmente viene conectada al chasis del osciloscopio y en muchas instalaciones electricas el neutro de la linea esta cortocircuitado con la tierra fisica

Ahora... en los bornes de conexion de la sonda la punta negativa generalmente viene conectada al chasis... asi que cuando conectes la sonda para monitorear la linea de 230V tienes que asegurarte que la punta negatica coincida con el neutro de la linea o tendras un corto circuito atraves del chasis del osciloscopio... (eso suponiendo que es un osciloscopio que no traiga bornes aislados... muchos modelos nuevos de osciloscopios digitales ya vienen aislados y por lo mismo ya no traen este problema... )

Verifica en el manual del osciloscopio si sus bornes son aislados o mide continuidad entre la punta negativa de la sonda y la tierra o el neutro de la clavija de conexion del osciloscopio...


----------



## Ferny (Dic 22, 2008)

Hola

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. En mi caso el osciloscopio es de conexión directa al PC y se alimenta mediante un puerto USB del mismo. He medido entre los bornes de conexión de las sondas y la conexión USB y da continuidad en los GND.

¿Tiene eso alguna implicación?

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 22, 2008)

Casi es seguro que es aislada, pero de todos modos para verificarlo mide continuidad entre los bornes de conexion de la sonda y la clavija de alimentacion de la PC.... 

Si tienes continuidad entonces solo verifica que la punta donde tienes continuidad corresponda al neutro de la linea electrica donde quieres hacer tu medicion...


----------



## Ferny (Dic 24, 2008)

Da continuidad entre el negativo del puerto USB (la GND de la sonda) y la tierra de la clavija de alimentación del PC, pero nada (impedancia infinita) con los dos pines de la red eléctrica...

Entonces, ¿le doy sin miedo?  

¡Felices fiestas!


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 24, 2008)

sip... si no hay continuidad entre el negativo y la tierra de la PC no debes tener problema... 

Pero por si las dudas ahorra para una PC nueva


----------



## sevset (Ene 8, 2009)

Que tal. Siempre que utilizes equipo de medicion con alimentacion a la red electrica y pretendas medir cualquier linea de esta misma, te Recomiendo que el equipo lo conectes a un transformador de aislamiento 120-120, 240-240, etc.(segun sea la tension de red y tu aparato) y minimo 0.7 kva. estos los venden en un chasis preparado con tomacorriente. asi tu p.c. o cualquier equipo de medicion, puedes conectarlo al transformador de aislamiento sin ningun riesgo.  "OJO, los reguladores de voltage para proteccion, parecen lo mismo pero, generalmente no estan totalmente aislados"

Suerte en tus proyectos.


----------



## FREDDIELUCERO (Feb 11, 2010)

hola a todos:

estoy a punto de medir algunos circuitos electronicos con el oscilocopio para encontrar unas fallas en unos lm324n.....pero hace mucho tiempo que no lo uso.....necesito hacer algunas consultas que ojala puedan responderme:

hasta cuanta tension puede medir el osciloscopio?.....es decir...si mido un circuito con una elevada tension ..puedo quemar el osciloscopio?....

hasta que frecuencia soporta?.....si mido señales de alta frecuencia ..se puede dañar?...

se que debo poner a tierra del circuito a prueba la punta tierra del osciloscopio...y medir con la sonda el circuito .......eso es todo?..o debo revisar algo mas?

ojala me puedan responder estas dudas

muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola FREDDIELUCERO

Depende, casi todos los osciloscopios pueden medir directamente hasta 5Vdc ó 5Vac PP.
Para poder medir dentro de un rango más amplio utilizan Puntas atenuadoras X10 ó X100.
Y sí, efectivamente, sí se quemaría si le aplicas más tensión de la que soporta.

La frecuencia que soporta depende del modelo y del fabricante; normalmente este dato viene en el manual del usuario del equipo. No se quemaría aunque le apliques a su entrada más frecuencia de la especificada por el fabricante, pero... si la sobrepasas en “Mucho”, en la pantalla solo se verá una línea horizontal.

Sí, así es, las tierras del medidor y de lo que vas a medir deben tener una tierra común; ¡cuidado! Algunos osciloscopios no están aislados de la línea de alimentación, sobre todo los muy antiguos (+10Años). Antes de conectar las tierras mide entre ellas que no exista diferencia de potencial. Si existe tendrás que utilizar un transformador de aislamiento.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: Lo que estás preguntando viene en el manual del equipo.


----------



## FREDDIELUCERO (Feb 11, 2010)

puedo poner el osciloscopio directamente al enchufe de 220 v ,50hz......me mostrara la señal sinusoidal?...

puedo medir la entrada a un transformador trifasico de 380 v?.......

ojala puedan responderme


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 11, 2010)

HOla .. para medir directamente 220 con el osciloscopio, fijate de ponerle un adaptador de tres patas a dos, es decir no conectes el retorno tierra (Tierra, no hablo del neutro) por que creo que el neutro esta conectado a la carcaza, y la tierra también, y si medis con tierra la corriente deriva por el de tierra y salta el diferencial , si es que tenés..

Y mira el datasheet para ver que tensión máxima soporta , pero con las puntas de atencuación llegas a medir..

Corroborá lo que te digo .. busca por ahi , no estoy seguro pero creo que es así 

Saludos!


----------



## FREDDIELUCERO (Feb 19, 2010)

hola a todos:

quiero despejar una duda...ojala puedan ayudarme.........quiero ver la señal de onda de una tension sinusoidal de 220 v que existe en el enchufe con el oscilocopio.....puedo medir sin problemas la señal del enchufe....es decir poner la punta del osciloscopio a la fase y la tierra del osciloscopio a neutro?

es esto correcto?...ojala puedan ayudarme..

y si quiero medir una señal bifasica,pongo las dos puntas en dos fases y listo?

mi preocupacion es no provocar algun cortocircuito o quemar el instrumento.....

ojala me respondan y ayuden a esto......

gracias a todos


----------



## superpower (Feb 19, 2010)

Seria muy practico si nos pasas modelo y marca de tu osciloscopio.
Por lo general todos se usan igual ,y si el tuyo no?.
Podes medir lo que se te ocurra mientras este dentro de las especificacions de fabrica y, con los cuidados y precauciones que conlleva,nadie quiere que una forista se electrocute o queme algo por un mal consejo.
Pero lo mejor ,más útil practico y tranquilizador, es leer el manual, aunque sea tedioso.
Saludos.


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 20, 2010)

> HOla .. para medir directamente 220 con el osciloscopio, fijate de ponerle un adaptador de tres patas a dos, es decir no conectes el retorno tierra (Tierra, no hablo del neutro) por que creo que el neutro esta conectado a la carcaza, y la tierra también, y si medis con tierra la corriente deriva por el de tierra y salta el diferencial , si es que tenés..
> 
> Y mira el datasheet para ver que tensión máxima soporta , pero con las puntas de atencuación llegas a medir..
> 
> Corroborá lo que te digo .. busca por ahi , no estoy seguro pero creo que es así.



Verificaste esto que te dije?
Si podés medir, solamente enchufá el osciloscopio en un enchufe de dos patas, que no tenga retorno a tierra (Si no salta el diferencial de línea). Lee el manual, para ver la tensión máxima y todo eso.

Y como te dijeron ateriormente, mencioná de que modelo es tu osciloscopio.

Saludos!


----------



## black_flowers (Jul 28, 2010)

hola, tengo problema con un osciloscopio. El tema es al intentar visualizar la señal de la red (220v 50hz ac). Pongo una resistencia de 100k 1w y le pongo los 220v (sin problemas). Ahora le encufo el osciloscopio entre los terminales de la resistencia, le doy corriente y salta el diferencial (indicando que hay una derivación a tierra que entiendo que es por el osciloscopio), pero realmente el osciloscopio no debería de dar ese problema no?
en los demás montajes que no se toca directamente la tensión de red, no me dá ningún problema.
un saludo.


----------



## penrico (Jul 28, 2010)

Normalmente, la malla o masa del osciloscopio, está directamente conectada a la tierra. Así, que si tenes tierra en el enchufe del osciloscopio, va a saltar el diferencial, ya que haces un cortocircuito entre la fase y tierra.

Para evitar este problema, tenes que desconectar la tierra del osciloscopio. Esto lo podes hacer colocando un adaptador en el enchufe.

Igual, si te está saltando el diferencial, quiere decir que la carcaza del osciloscopio está teniendo la fase de los 220V. Entonces, si tocás el osciloscopio, te va a dar un patadón que te vas a enterar porqué tenés un diferencial en tu casa que te está protegiendo.

Lo que deberías hacer, es colocar un divisor resistivo entre los 220V y el punto donde mides. Algo así:

PUNTA OSCILO --/\/\/\--+---/\/\/\----+----/\/\/\---- MASA OSCILO

Y conectar los 220V entre los pines de la resistencia central. Ponele por lo menos 100K a las resistencias que van al osciloscopio. Entonces, la corriente que va a circular a tierra, será siempre menor que 3mA, lo que hace que no salte el diferencial, y que una posible patada no sea mortal tampoco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2010)

Solo osciloscopios con entrada diferencial (Flotante) te permiten hacer ese tipo de mediciones, o en su defecto puedes emplear un transformador aislador de linea donde conectas tu circuito o tu osciloscopio.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2010)

Si aíslas el osciloscopio lleva cuidado porque puede que el chasis esté conectado a fase.
Si es de dos canales ten en cuenta que las masas son una sola, así que lleva cuidado porque según como las pongas puedes cortocircuitar cosas, es buena costumbre conectar solo una,


----------



## black_flowers (Jul 29, 2010)

penrico dijo:


> Normalmente, la malla o masa del osciloscopio, está directamente conectada a la tierra. Así, que si tenes tierra en el enchufe del osciloscopio, va a saltar el diferencial, ya que haces un cortocircuito entre la fase y tierra.
> .


debía de ser eso, ya que se solucionó simplemente invirtiendo los terminales del osciloscopio.

un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Jul 29, 2010)

Si al revés no salta, revisa el diferencial y la toma de tierra, también deben de actuar si derivas el neutro a tierra. Esa instalación no está bien.


----------



## samsagaz (Feb 20, 2011)

Perdon por revivir este post, pero me interesa la respuesta, o sea, mi problema es el siguiente...
No se bien como conectar mi sonda del osc para medir por ejemplo algunas partes (TP) de un TV. 

Tengo el osc, la sonda tiene la punta con la cual mido (que inteligente), y luego la masa.. como sería el esquema de conexión del OSC, el TV, y la sonda para medir la señal en un TP de la placa del TV?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 21, 2011)

Ferny...

de casualidad tu osciloscopio es como este... o parecido...???
http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?img...35MX435&biw=1024&bih=653&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1


si se puede conectar a 120v o 230v con la sonda en 10x????

o compraste compu y osciloscopio nuevo?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 8, 2012)

Hola, tengo una duda:
¿Alguien save para que sirve este tornillo que se encuentra en el conector BNC de mi sonda?

Ver el archivo adjunto 65541

La sonda es esta:

http://www.cetronic.es/sqlcommerce/disenos/plantilla1/seccion/producto/DetalleProducto.jsp?idIdioma=es&idTienda=93&codProducto=347144001&cPath=849


----------



## lubeck (Ene 8, 2012)

Es para calibrar la sonda con el osciloscopio, lo conectas en donde diga algo de calibracion y  mueves el tornillito hasta que la onda que aparece sea lo mas cuadrada posible....

o por lo menos eso es lo que la gente cuenta...

asi es en el mio...

ojo que generalmente viene un desarmadorcito con el mango aislado para que tu mano no interfiera con la calibracion....


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 8, 2012)

Si correcto trae un destornillador estrella - plano de plastico.
La cosa es que no sabia si es para calibrarlo o para sacar el conector BNC o vete tu a saber.
Gracias LUBECK.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 8, 2012)

si es para calibrar  lo que tienes que investigar es como hacerlo con tu osciloscopio....

y De nada lolo


de paso me contesto yo mismo....



			
				lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Ferny...
> 
> de casualidad tu osciloscopio es como este... o parecido...???
> http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?img...35MX435&biw=1024&bih=653&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1
> ...





si se pueden conectar las sondas a 120v o 230v si el osciloscopio solo llega por ejemplo a 30V, solo se pone en 10x y la sonda "divide" el voltaje entre 10... al osciloscopio en 120v solo le llegan 12v... y no hay peligro para el osciloscopio....

si se entendio bueno, sino leerlo dos veces, y si aun no... consulten en otro lado...


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ago 20, 2014)

Hola a todos,

Les comento que hace un par de meses me compré un osciloscopio digital y aún solo lo he utilizado 2 veces . La cuestión es que leí que para medir tensión de red y para mayor seguridad (?) conviene usar un transformador de aislación 1:1, en mi caso 220:220. El tema es que leí mal y supuse que el transformador era para el osciloscopio y ahora veo que se utiliza en el aparato a medir. Por este motivo me compré uno de 50w, teniendo en cuenta que el osciloscopio como máximo consume 30w. Lo que quisiera saber es si de todas formas me conviene hacerlo de la manera que tenía pensado, o sea utilizar el trafo para conectar a él el osciloscopio y despreocuparme de lo que voy a medir. Más allá que se puede, pero no se si vale la pena; tengo la duda de como conecto la tierra del osciloscopio ya que a la salida del trafo tengo 2 cables, conectaría la tierra del osciloscopio al neutro (siempre hablando en la salida del trafo).

Otra duda que me surgió relacionada a esto, es si un transformador lo conecto de una forma y después de otra, o sea cambiando los cables de lugar en la entrada; cambia en la salida el cable que es neutro y fase o son independientes de como los conecte?. Espero que se entienda la pregunta.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 20, 2014)

La idea es separar las tierras de ambos circuitos. El transformador tiene ese fin y es recomendable ponerlo en el "equipo" a medir para aislar este de la red y tener el osciloscopio aterrizado por seguridad.
Sin embargo puedes hacer lo contrario, poner el transfo para alimentar al osciloscopio y hacer la medición.

Respecto a la segunda pregunta, los cables de salida cambiarán en fase dependiendo de la entrada pero al ser un transformador se "pierde" lo de vivo y neutro (a menos que tenga derivación central) pudiendo tomar cualquier salida como neutro o como vivo.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2014)

Si tienes el osciloscopio puesto a tierra no ganas nada alimentando a través del transformador; en la fuente del osciloscopio ya habrá otro.
El chasis del osciloscopio está si o si unido a los negativos de todas las sondas así que para medir la red o mudes en diferencial con el vivo de dos puntas o pones ahí el transformador 1:1 para eso cun uno de 1W te sobra con mucha holgura.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 20, 2014)

el osciloscopio aislado (no hace falta,seria como aislar un tester) y el equipo a medir no aislado,a mi modo de ver no es nada correcto porque no estas aislando los peligros de electrocución que es su finalidad,si lo haces como tu dices te aseguro que al tocar la sonda y tierra no te electrocutas (que es lo normal aunque  no este aislado),pero al tocar el circuito a probar y tierra, en algunos casos puede electrocutarte aunque lo normal es que te pegara una patada que no olvidaras....


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2014)

No, el osciloscopio NO está aislado, el polímetro SI que está aislado.
Al enchufar el osciloscopio a la toma se ponen a tierra todas las masas de las sondas. Si se pone en una toma sin tierra las masas de las sondas están todas unidas entre si y a su vez al chasis. Un osciloscopio NO equivale a dos polímetros.

Si quieres medir la tensión de red con una sonda, normalmente no se puede; pones la fase o el neutro a tierra y salta el diferencial. Se puede usando solo el vivo de la sonda y asumiento que Un es pequeña o despreciable. Si no lo quieres despreciar necesitarías el famoso transformador de aislamiento.
Claro que ya que estás usas un transformador con  relación de transformación conocida y de paso te ahorras la sonda de x10 o x100. Ya mides 23V en lugar de 230V, por ejemplo.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 20, 2014)

Según tenía entendido, y así lo decía en el mio, para medir 220V de la línea recomendaban hacerlo por medio de una trafo, pero de menor tensión, y es porque los 220V son en realidad 311 de pico con lo que el pico a pico se va a mas de 620V, tensión mucha mas elevada que la permitida por la entrada que es de 400V.

Por el lado de la tierra, yo la tengo desconectada ya que muchas veces debo medir equipos en donde la tierra es masa y he tenido algunos dramas, pero desconectando la tierra todo se normaliza.

Ojo, el mio es analógico no es digital.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 20, 2014)

solo me gustaría apuntar que un trafo de aislamiento en sonda,en según que circuito es malo,me refiero a por ejemplo los que trabajan a alta frecuencia,porque al intentar medir poniendo la bobina de aislamiento estas colocando una resistencia (puesto que la alta fre combierte la bobina en una r) en el circuito,y puede generar efectos en la oscilacion,desde que cambie la fre,asta que deje de oscilar y genere un corto a la entrada del trafo de alta.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2014)

La tensión pico pico es una entelequia, no existe de verdad. Es la tensión entre un cable y si mismo en distinto momento, osea en realidad es una cosa absurda². Lo que pasa es que Vpp se ve muy bien en un osciloscopio y es fácil de medir pero no existe, nunca hay Vpp entre nada y ninguna parte.

Desconectando la tierra te ahorras muchos problemas... y te juegas la vida. Si por error tocas el chasis del osciloscopio u otra sonda en "la parte de afuera" te puedes llevar un bonito recuerdo. De todas formas la masa de las tres sondas sigue siendo la misma si no es que has abierto el osciloscopio y las has separado (en el caso de que eso sea viable)


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 20, 2014)

Yo también suelo desconectando el osciloscopio de tierra pero siempre procurando conectar las sondas antes de energizar el circuito para no llevarme un "recuerdito". La cuestión sería para qué al amigo requiere medir la tensión de CA, quizá haya otra forma más segura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2014)

Mi primera experiencia midiendo cosas conectadas a la red con osciloscopio, fué fusilarle el cocodrilo de la punta al pobre .

Época de no disyuntor 

Cualquier transformadorcito de 220 a 6 o 12 V servirá para medir y aislar


----------



## miguelus (Ago 20, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Para hacer las medidas que se están proponiendo, la mejor solución es emplear una Sonda Diferencial, el problema es que estas Sondas son algo caras desde 200€ hasta más de 4000E

En este video se trata este tema






Sal U2


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ago 21, 2014)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios. La verdad que con la predisposición que comentan no solo resuelven mi duda sino que aprendo otras cosas que ni imaginaba.

Por lo que veo no compré el trafo al divino botón, pero si lo elegí mal pensando utilizarlo de una manera y en verdad hay que hacerlo de otra. Ahora me queda clarísimo que tengo que conectar el aparato a medir con el trafo y el osciloscopio directo a la red con su respectiva tierra.

Al margen de comprender como es el tema, les adjunto una imagen de como pensaba conectar el osciloscopio. Aunque no es práctico hacerlo de esa forma, ¿qué pasaría?, ¿es viable?.

@Daniel Meza me mataste con esto "...se "pierde" lo de vivo y neutro...". El transformador no tiene tap central. Lo que yo hice fue conectarlo al trafo y con un buscapolo probar ambas salidas. En una de las salidas la luz del buscapolo no se prendía, supuse que era el neutro y en la otra si, por ende la fase. Lo que me resultó extraño es que si no estoy equivocado la luz tendría que haberse prendido al yo tocar el otro cable, cosa que no hice por seguridad (me refiero a que no cerré el circuito para prender el neón del buscapolo). Luego di vuelta los cables de alimentación del trafo e hice la misma prueba y se prendía la luz en el mismo cable, es por esto que intuí que no variaba la posición de fase-neutro al invertir los cables. Me ayudarías a entender un poco esto? o algún lugar donde pueda leer al respecto, en la web no encontré nada que especifique esto puntualmente.

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2014)

Esa conexión puede valer pero mucho cuidado con tocar las puntas de prueba. En realidad el equipo ya no está a tierra, está flotante.
En realidad es lo mismo que si simplemente desconectas la tierra del enchufe. El equipo ya lleva dentro un transformador (seguro al 99,9%) así que poner otro solo sirve para no modificar el enchufe ...

La salida del transformador no tiene fase ni neutro, están flotantes y puedes tocar cualquiera de ellas con la mano sin peligro...
Pero puede tener algún fallo de aislamiento aunque sea parcial o algo que haga que una tenga cierta referencia a tierra y por ello se enciende mas el buscapolos en una que en otra. Si mides con un polímero sobre todo analógico que tiene menos impedancia te dará 0V en ambos cables.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 21, 2014)

ClaudioYa dijo:
			
		

> @Daniel Meza me mataste con esto "...se "pierde" lo de vivo y neutro...". El transformador no tiene tap central. Lo que yo hice fue conectarlo al trafo y con un buscapolo probar ambas salidas. En una de las salidas la luz del buscapolo no se prendía, supuse que era el neutro y en la otra si, por ende la fase. Lo que me resultó extraño es que si no estoy equivocado la luz tendría que haberse prendido al yo tocar el otro cable, cosa que no hice por seguridad (me refiero a que no cerré el circuito para prender el neón del buscapolo). Luego di vuelta los cables de alimentación del trafo e hice la misma prueba y se prendía la luz en el mismo cable, es por esto que intuí que no variaba la posición de fase-neutro al invertir los cables. Me ayudarías a entender un poco esto? o algún lugar donde pueda leer al respecto, en la web no encontré nada que especifique esto puntualmente.
> 
> Saludos!



Ya lo explicó Scooter, me refiero a que hay indeferencia entre cuál terminal ocupes como fase o neutro, el devanado está aislado eléctricamente del otro.

En fin si usas el osicloscopio como en el diagrama sólo ten cuidado de no andar manipulando, una vez energizado el circuito, los conectores BNC de las sondas


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ago 25, 2014)

Gracias por sus comentarios. Creo que mis dudas parten desde el punto que se muy poco sobre el tema. Todavía no me entra en la cabeza que la electricidad viaje por la tierra hasta el transformador de la empresa proveedora de energía.

Ya tengo entendido en cuanto a la pregunta, ya que estamos en tema les consulto (mi transformador tiene estas cosas):

- ¿Para qué sirve la malla electrostática?
- ¿Por qué hay un tercer cable que se conecta a tierra física en el primario?, les cuento de paso, que la primera vez que probé el transformador no conecte dicho cable y al desconectarlo saltó el diferencial. No lo volví a probar para que no se me corte otra vez la luz, pero me llamó la atención.
- Esta es la tontería del día  ¿No conviene poner uno de estos transformadores en una casa de familia?, digo a modo de protección. Con esto no haría falta un diferencial y el riesgo de electrocución sería mínimo. Creo que sería lo mismo si la compañía eléctrica no aterrizaría a tierra el neutro. Es una pregunta de principiante nomás.


----------



## Dano (Ago 25, 2014)

ClaudioYa dijo:
			
		

> - Esta es la tontería del día  ¿No conviene poner uno de estos transformadores en una casa de familia?, digo a modo de protección. Con esto no haría falta un diferencial y el riesgo de electrocución sería mínimo. Creo que sería lo mismo si la compañía eléctrica no aterrizaría a tierra el neutro. Es una pregunta de principiante nomás.



Si, pero cuando entra el bolsillo en juego todo pierde sentido.

Esta claro que daria un nivel de seguridad mas alto que el diferencial, pero los diferenciales bien colocados elegidos inteligentemente son suficientemente seguros para el ser humano, como mucho se siente un cosquilleo y salta.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2014)

Un transformador de 5000W puede que pese 15 o 20kg 
Los que se usaban normalmente eran autotransformadores
Ruido
Tamaño
Precio
Perdidas en calor
...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 25, 2014)

ClaudioYa dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por sus comentarios. Creo que mis dudas parten desde el punto que se muy poco sobre el tema. Todavía no me entra en la cabeza que la electricidad viaje por la tierra hasta el transformador de la empresa proveedora de energía.
> 
> Ya tengo entendido en cuanto a la pregunta, ya que estamos en tema les consulto (mi transformador tiene estas cosas):
> 
> ...



Respecto a tu duda del tercer cable de tierra, tiene como finalidad la protección ante descargas eléctricas. 

Seguramente va conectado al enchapado del transformador, si un cable del primario llega a zafarse y por accidente alguien lo toca sufrirá una descarga pues la persona serviría como "camino" entre el cable suelto y tierra; en cambio ese tercer cable sirve para cortocircuitar ese cable suelto a tierra (en caso de que el cable suelto quede haciendo contacto con el enchapado) y no sea potencialmente peligroso para alguien que lo toque.
Espero ser claro, saludos


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ago 25, 2014)

Dano

Comprendo, lo que no me gusta del diferencial es que no puedo probarlo. Es decir probarlo en la práctica, porque si pongo un cable desde fase a tierra salta al toque, pero siempre me queda la duda que pasaría si me agarra electricidad si salta o no. Desde que lo tengo, por suerte, una vez sola me agarró un poco de corriente y no saltó, fue muy poco pero lo sentí. Las otras veces realmente me salvaron ya que en 2 oportunidades 2 calderas tenían fuga de 220v y al tener la puesta a tierra y el diferencial saltaba al toque.

Scooter Según tengo entendido, los autotransformadores no es que no aislan?. Y te comento que me compré también un trafo de aislamiento de 1600w para usar cuando pruebo las expendedoras (con ese tema fue que pasó lo del diferencial que comenté). Pesa algo de 16 kg y uno de 2200w 18kg así que 5000w debe ser una bestialidad. Si no sería por el tema de las pérdidas de energía no se si no me lo compraría, mi casa tiene una instalación eléctrica fuera de toda legalidad y casi sin medidas de seguridad. Las únicas que tiene son las que le fui agregando, pero con solo decirte que cable a tierra solo tengo en algunos electrodomésticos ya te digo todo.

Daniel Meza ahora me haces dudar, pero si no me fijé mal no tiene continuidad con el enchapado del transformador, de hecho si recuerdo que poniendo el buscapolo en el enchapado se prendía la luz, cosa que no debería pasar si está conectado a tierra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

Vienen con un pulsador de pruebas que pone a masa una resistencia calculada (10kΩ)

Podés hacer pruebas con 20 k a ver si es sensible.

Si , se confundió Scooter , los de aislación deben ser transformadores , no auto , y necesitas algo de 5 kWatts


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ago 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Vienen con un pulsador de pruebas que pone a masa una resistencia calculada (10kΩ)
> 
> Podés hacer pruebas con 20 k a ver si es sensible.
> 
> Si , se confundió Scooter , los de aislación deben ser transformadores , no auto , y necesitas algo de 5 kWatts




Si lo se y de hecho cuando quiero cortar la energía suelo hacerlo desde ahí para probarlo de paso. Lo que no sabía era como internamente estaba conectado ese botón. Lo voy a probar!.

Nunca medí el consumo total o pico de mi casa, pero cuando calculé el tablero de protección lo hice en 40A (aunque suelo ser un poco exagerado) así que iría algo de 8kw. Soy tan exagerado que hasta lo pensé jeje y si nos fijamos en la situación del país más que un gasto es una inversión, en unos años como transformador o simplemente como cobre va a valer fortuna


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

Jeje pal kilo  con 5 kWatts quise ser relativamente conservador 

Internamente tiene un pulsador con esa resistencia en serie entre la salida de vivo y la entrada de neutro , o sea cruzado en diagonal , de manera que aunque inviertas entrada con salida y/o vivo con neutro anda igual


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2014)

Me expresé mal.
Cuando dije "los que se usaban" me refería para cambiar de tensión . cuando yo era pequeño eran muy comunes viviendas a 220 y a 127 y en esos casos se usaban los auto transformadores.
Transformadores de aislamiento nunca he visto funcionando, tan solo vi unos de 200W aprox. En unos equipos que desmonté.

Por eso dije "los que se usaban" porque nunca he visto usar transformadores 1:1 aunque se que se emplean en laboratorios etc.


----------



## salvador33 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hola compañer@s os comento tengo un osciloscopio analógico que me han dado y tiene un canal estropeado.
La pregunta es con la sonda x100 leo mas o menos bien la onda senoidal a la salida de un triac que hace dimmer.
La pregunta es la masa de la sonda no la he conectado por si esta puesta a masa u me dispara la luz.
Estoy en lo correcto o la puedo conectar.
Gracias.[emoji6]


----------



## Scooter (Feb 6, 2015)

Es que la masa NO SE PUEDE conectar, ya está conectada a tierra por dentro del osciloscopio, así que solo se puede conectar a tierra.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 6, 2015)

Hola a todos , una salida es por momento (solamente para puder hacer esa medida y listo) es desconectar lo tercero pino (tierra) asi lo osciloscopio si queda "volante" ( sin tierra)
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 6, 2015)

Mucho cuidado si quitas la tierra todas las partes metálicas del osciloscopio estarán en tensión si conectas el terminal de masa a donde no debes.


----------



## erferdetriana (Abr 15, 2015)

Hola buenas. Estoy intentando diseñar un identificador de llamadas para Arduino (Listas negras llamadas promocionales, etc...)
Mi pregunta es: ¿Es seguro para el osciloscopio medir directamente de la linea? O hay que aislarlo de tierra para evitar cortos.
¿Como se consigue ésto? ¿Con un transformador de aislamiento o desconectando el portatil de la linea electrica y funcionando con bateria? ¿Cómo hago la medición? Sonda la TIP y masa al RING o dejo la masa del osciloscopio flotante.

Gracias y un saludo.

Oscilosopio: USB PicoScope 3203D ...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 15, 2015)

mmm, ante la duda usa un portátil con baterías. Así SEGURO que aciertas.


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 15, 2015)

Si no recuerdo mal, hay que medir continuidad entre la pata de tierra del enchufe y el conector de GND del osciloscopio.
Para anularla, simplemente comprando un enchufe de tres patas hembra y le sacas los dos cables de tensión a un enchufe macho de dos patas. Esa es la forma que solíamos usar para mediciones en 220v.

Saludos.


----------



## AlexL (Abr 18, 2015)

Hola amigos.

Con respecto a la pregunta, lo debes hacer es dejar la tierra del osciloscopio flotante y esto no afectara tu medicion.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Abr 19, 2015)

Hola, a mi me ha tocado trabajar con osciloscópio en la línea telefónica y lo he hecho de 2 formas:

1º.- como te explicaron, aislando la toma a tierra del osciloscópio usando un enchufe ladrón de 2 terminales. 
http://www.smartblog.es/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/enchufe-ladron-de-3-bases.jpg

2º.- mi osciloscópio es de 2 canales, asi que se usa sólo el terminal + de cada canal para medir.

Ese es mi humilde aporte


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Abr 19, 2015)

probaron usando sólo los terminales + de cada canal, uno a cada terminal de la línea??

Saludos


----------



## 426ivan (Jul 3, 2015)

Hola que pasa si conecto uno de estos osciloscopios que funcionan por la entrada de audio de la PC a la red de 220v? Obviamente con el divisor por 100 o más en la punta de prueba.

Es decir, la masa del puerto de audio, está aislada de la masa de la fuente de la PC? La fuente de la PC está aislada de la red? Mi duda es porque no conozco nada de la fuentes de PC y como se aíslan.

El osciloscopio sería uno simple, con algunos AO, resistencias y capacitores. Alimentado con una bateria de 9V, sin trafo ni optoacopladores ni sampleadores.

Quiero hacerme alguno de los que se publican por aquí  y me surgió esa duda que tal vez alguien sepa.

Saludos!!
Feliz día para todos los locutores ya que hoy es su día (al menos en Argentina!)


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2015)

426ivan dijo:


> Hola que pasa si conecto uno de estos osciloscopios que funcionan por la entrada de audio de la PC a la red de 220v? Obviamente con el divisor por 100 o más en la punta de prueba.
> 
> Es decir, la masa del puerto de audio, está aislada de la masa de la fuente de la PC? La fuente de la PC está aislada de la red? Mi duda es porque no conozco nada de la fuentes de PC y como se aíslan.
> 
> ...


Yo no lo haría.
La masa del audio del PC que yo sepa está a tierra.
El neutro no es tierra aunque se parece.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2015)

hola a todos , dejo aca otra sugerencia : alimentar lo proyecto a sener testeado con un transformador ayslador o sea un transformador 1:1 sea ese 110 V o 220 Vac, pero de potenzia conpatible con la de lo proyecto a sener testeado , listo haora tenemos en las manos un proyecto volante libre de problemas con tierras 
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## 426ivan (Jul 5, 2015)

Gracias Scooter y Daniel.
Scooter yo tambien tengo la misma "sospecha" y el instinto me dice no hacerlo. 
Voy a buscar otra forma de probar.
(quiero ver si el ruido que tengo en la linea de casa es muy alto o no y pense que podria armarme uno de esos osciloscopios y probar).

ABRAZO!!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 6, 2015)

El ruido de la red no se suele ver muy bien con un osciloscopio a no ser que sea "banda sonora" mas que ruido.


----------



## martin12as (Ago 3, 2015)

bueno, no se si es lugar adecuado para la consulta, pero me acaba de pasar algo bastante raro, estaba armando una fuente conmutada flyback, con el integrado 3845, en un principio logre hacer funcionar la fuente obteniendo en la salida la tensión que buscaba, 12v, en vació. hasta aquí venia bien, pero resulta que quise conectar el osciloscopio a la fuente para ver como funcionaba y luego colocar alguna carga, y empezaron los problemas.

lo primero que hice fue poner el cocodrilo de la sonda en una de las pistas de gnd del lado primario y el clip en la pata drain del mosfet, quise prender la fuente, y se prendía el foco que estaba en serie, después de buscar un rato que podía estar fallando se me ocurre desconectar ambas partes de la punta del osciloscopio y entonces la fuente volvió a prender, pero en la salida ya no tenia la tensión que tenia antes cuando prendía estaba en 11v y despues empezaba a bajar un poco, fue entonces cuando quise volver a poner las puntas del osciloscopio y exploto todo, salto la térmica de mi dpto y casi me muero del susto, creo que tengo suerte de no haber muerto electrocutado por semejante chispaso que salio, y la forma en que se derritieron las pistas y componentes cercanos, les voy a dejar unas fotos para que vean lo que paso, el esquema y el pcb, para que me digan que creen que puede haber pasado. la punta estaba puesta con la atenuación x10.

El osciloscopio es un rigol ds1052e y me parece que algo se le rompió porque prende la pantalla pero se queda diciendo "loading"


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2015)

Tiene toda la pinta de que has cerrado el circuito con la masa del osciloscopio que está puesta a tierra.
Si la fuente no es con aislamiento y la tierra está en otro lado al conectar la masa has cortocircuitado algo.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 3, 2015)

Buenos días.

La masa el Osciloscopio está conectada a la Masa de la instalación eléctrica, cable Amarillo/Verde.

Cuando has conectado la Pinza de Cocodrilo en GND de tu fuente, has provocado un bonito corto circuito, de ahí han venido los "Fuegos Artificiales"

Analiza despacio el circuito de tu Fuente y entenderás por dónde se ha cerrado el circuito.

Cuando tengas que hacer mediciones con respecto a la red Eléctrica hay que poner un Transformador 1:1 de aislamiento entre el Osciloscopio y la Toma de Red, ¡Ojo hay que poner un TRANSFORMADOR, los Auto Transformadores no sirven!

Sal U2


----------



## martin12as (Ago 3, 2015)

La toma de tierra de la alimentacion del osciloscopio no estaba conectada, tampoco tenía el transformador 1:1, recién ahora me entero que debería usar,  antes ya había realizado mediciones cuando la fuente estaba armada en una plaqueta experimental


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 27, 2015)

Hola a todos, tengo pensado hacer unas sondas de alto voltaje caseras. Tengo 200 resistencias de 10 MegaOhms y tenia pensado hacer dos sondas para osciloscopio, cada una con 100 de estas resistencias, lo que haría que cada sonda tuviese 1 GigaOhm, y pensaba ajustarla usando la red eléctrica. 
Lo que os quería preguntar, es, que condensador debo poner en paralelo con la resistencia de cada sonda? Tendría algún problema en medir tensiones de mas de 10Kv suponiendo que el aislamiento de la sonda esta bien?

Salu2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2015)

DavidMJ dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo pensado hacer unas sondas de alto voltaje caseras. Tengo 200 resistencias de 10 MegaOhms y tenia pensado hacer dos sondas para osciloscopio, cada una con 100 de estas resistencias, lo que haría que cada sonda tuviese 1 GigaOhm, y pensaba ajustarla usando la red eléctrica.
> Lo que os quería preguntar, es, que condensador debo poner en paralelo con la resistencia de cada sonda? Tendría algún problema en medir tensiones de mas de 10Kv suponiendo que el aislamiento de la sonda esta bien?
> 
> Salu2


Hola a todos , caro Don DavidMJ generalmente todos los osciloscopios tienem como inpedancia de entrada lo valor de 1Megaohmios , asi un dibisor como ese propuesto por ustedes no veo grans vantagen o utilidad de uso ,haora  con 10 resistores de 10Mega en serie  puedes a grueso modo hacer un dibisor 100:1. 
Haora nuevamente , Medir circuitos que estan directamente conectados a RED electrica sin lo auxilio de un transformador ayslador (dos devanados independentes) seguramente es lo mismo que estropiar las cosas y aun con presença de efectos pirotecnicos (esplosiones). 
Conosco dos Inginieros electronicos que estropiaram irremediablemente su osciloscopio USB y peor aun lo LapTop carissimos a el conectado por olvidar dese problema de ayslamento galvanico de la RED electrica .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 28, 2015)

Pero las sondas tienen un condensador variable de ajuste, que va en paralelo con la resistencia de la sonda, de que valor debe ser ese condensador para dicha sonda 1000:1?

Muchas gracias por su respuesta

Salu2


----------



## miguelus (Sep 28, 2015)

Buenos días

El valor de ese Condensador dependerá cómo esté realizada la sonda, el valor lo tendrás buscar experimentalmente.

Todos los Osciloscopios tienen una salida de Onda Cuadrada, pon la Sonda en esa salida y ajusta el valor del Condensador hasta que esa señal sea lo más Cuadra posible, bueno en realidad lo más recta posible y sin flancos deformados.

Sal U2.


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 28, 2015)

Pero las sondas de alta tensión para osciloscopios llevan también ese condensador de compensación? porque suponiendo el siguiente esquema de la sonda 
Si la sonda en un extremo esta conectada a una tensión, pongamos 20Kv, esa tensión, al ser alterna, pasará toda a través del condensador de compensación (47nF paralelo a la resistencia de 1000M) y no por la resistencia, entonces tendre en la entrada del osciloscopio 20Kv, lo que me lo quemaria.

Salu2


----------



## Xares (Jun 19, 2019)

Hola. Quiero medir la onda de un SAI por la salida de 220v, y compré un osciloscopio barato y un par de sondas x1-x10.  Es el primer osciloscopio que he tenido, y aun estoy aprendiendo a usarlo. Ademas que mis conocimientos de electronica son lo que se podrian decir de "estar por casa" y aun tengo mucho que aprender.

El caso es que antes de meter el osciloscopio a 220v quiero asegurarme de no meter la pata y dejarlo frito.
En el manual del osciloscopio pone que para señales de entrada mayores a 40v tengo que poner la sonda a 10x, sobre todo midiendo la señal de casa a 220v.

El caso es que para probar la sonda la he puesto a x10, le he conectado la punta y la pinza de cocodrilo al enchufe de casa de 230v, y en vez de conectarlo al osciloscopio la he "conectado" al multímetro para ver antes de nada que voltaje salia por le conector de la sonda.   Me sale un voltaje de 115v por el conector de la sonda puesta a x10 ¿eso es normal?  ¿si meto la sonda con ese voltaje quemaré el osciloscopio?

El osciloscopio es este: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B07NWGHXHY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
y las sondas estas: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B0194VSMF0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## capitanp (Jun 19, 2019)

interesante medida, proba con un transformador esos de dicroicas de 12vac, medi en 1X y en 10X a ver si divide por 10


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 19, 2019)

Hola a todos , si ese osciloscopio funciona a pilas o baterias ese ya es ayslado galvanicamente de la RED Electrica y con lo uso de una punta atenuada X10 no hay problemas de estropiarlo.
Lo gran problema es cuando lo osciloscopio es alimentado por la propria RED electrica y no hay ayslamento galvanico , asi cuando tocas con lo tierra de la punta de prueba en la RED electrica crias un bueno corto circuito entre Fase y neutro/ tierrra  que seguramente estropia tanto la punta de prueba cuanto lo osciloscopio.
Jo personalmente conosco dos enginieros electronicos que estropiaran irremedialblemente su oscilocopio de 100MHz digital por tentar medir la RED electrica (220Vac) olvidandose que ese equipo NO tenia ese ayslamento galvanico de la tierra .
Coincido plenamente con Don capitanp , si enpleias un transformador con primario 220V y secundario de 12V (ese totalmente distinto ) puedes medir sin miedo algun , despues debes multiplicar la medida por 18,33 (220/12).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Xares (Jun 20, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> interesante medida, proba con un transformador esos de dicroicas de 12vac, medi en 1X y en 10X a ver si divide por 10





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , si ese osciloscopio funciona a pilas o baterias ese ya es ayslado galvanicamente de la RED Electrica y con lo uso de una punta atenuada X10 no hay problemas de estropiarlo.
> Lo gran problema es cuando lo osciloscopio es alimentado por la propria RED electrica y no hay ayslamento galvanico , asi cuando tocas con lo tierra de la punta de prueba en la RED electrica crias un bueno corto circuito entre Fase y neutro/ tierrra  que seguramente estropia tanto la punta de prueba cuanto lo osciloscopio.
> Jo personalmente conosco dos enginieros electronicos que estropiaran irremedialblemente su oscilocopio de 100MHz digital por tentar medir la RED electrica (220Vac) olvidandose que ese equipo NO tenia ese ayslamento galvanico de la tierra .
> Coincido plenamente con Don capitanp , si enpleias un transformador con primario 220V y secundario de 12V (ese totalmente distinto ) puedes medir sin miedo algun , despues debes multiplicar la medida por 18,33 (220/12).
> ...



He probado con un transformador de 12v, y mirando el voltaje con el multimetro en la salida de las sonda a 1X me da 13,30v,  y con la sonda en 10X me da 6,80v ¿no me tendría que dar mucho menos en 10x?

Tambien he mirado los voltajes del transformador con el osciloscopio y la sonda en 1X, y me da 13,1v, y poniendo tanto la sonda como el osciloscopio en 10X me da 14,2v


Ahora ya se que puedo medir los 220v de casa o el SAI sin miedo con el transformador, pero tengo la duda si las sondas estarán bien o no.,
Por cierto esto es lo que pone en las instrucciones del osciloscopio sobre lo de medir los 220v de casa:






En teoria segun pone ahi no se pueden meter mas de 40v, pero si meto la sonda a 10X directo a los 220v entran mucho mas de 40v, asi que o algo esta mal, o soy yo que no lo entiendo, que será lo mas seguro...


muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 20, 2019)

Hola, sucede que no consideras un detalle.
Una sonda con atenuador X10 tiene un divisor resistivo(más compensación con condensadores y demás que no viene al caso) pero está calculado para la impedancia de entrada del osciloscopio.
Entonces si obtienes lecturas mayores con la atenuación es porque el multímetro tiene una impedancia mucho mayor que la del osciloscopio.


----------



## Xares (Jun 20, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, sucede que no consideras un detalle.
> Una sonda con atenuador X10 tiene un divisor resistivo(más compensación con condensadores y demás que no viene al caso) pero está calculado para la impedancia de entrada del osciloscopio.
> Entonces si obtienes lecturas mayores con la atenuación es porque el multímetro tiene una impedancia mucho mayor que la del osciloscopio.


no habia pensado en eso. He probado antes con otro multimetro mucho mas barato y ocurre todo lo contrario que con el otro,  con este me da solo 10v en la salida de la sonda a 10x y conectada a 230v.
Asunto aclarado, gracias


----------



## jlhmach (Dic 15, 2020)

Hola a todos!

Después de mi presentación es la primera vez que escribo en este foro...,hace unos días compre un osciloscopio Rigol 1054z y ya estoy mas ilusionado que un crio con zapatos nuevos, ya he montado varios circuitos de prueba y realizado las primeras mediciones.
Tengo una gran duda que creo que puede ser bastante seria y me gustaría conocer vuestras experiencias y sabidurías al respecto...

Me gustaría hacer mediciones directamente a la red de 230v o a circuitos como fuentes de alimentación conmutadas en la parte de entrada que esta a altos valores de tensión de alterna, se que es un gran problema el tema de usar el clic de masa de la sonda para medir alterna de red( ya que esta a tierra de la instalación) si no hay algún tipo de aislamiento galvánico de por medio, pero por mucho que busco información en internet no encuentro nada que sea clarificador para hacerlo sin miedo y con seguridad absoluta de no hacer un corto que haga que algo reviente...

He leído sobre transformadores de aislamiento en los que en la parte del secundario no se conecta la tierra y solo entran fase y neutro o bien a la toma de alimentación del osciloscopio o a la del equipo en prueba o incluso a los dos..., pero no se exactamente como hacerlo..., no se si tendríais algo de documentación al respecto, incluso algún dibujo del tema que me aclare la duda.

Aparte también leí que se podía quitar la conexión de tierra de la toma de enchufe, pero estoy en las mismas, no se si en el osciloscopio, en el propio equipo de medida o en ambos.

Por ultimo se que existen sondas diferenciales para todos estos cometidos, pero la verdad, tienen unos precios desorbitados y no lo veo una opción...

Espero vuestra ayuda chicos..., un saludito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2020)

Ya que no haz usado el Buscador , lee el tema al cual haz sido movido !


----------



## mempun (Dic 16, 2020)

El sistema más sencillo es con dos transformadores SIN conectar la masa.

Otros distema más sofisticado requiere un oscilosocpio de dos canales, no es necesario sondas diferenciales, descrito aquí:






						Conectarse
					






					equiposdetest.foroactivo.com


----------



## Scooter (Dic 16, 2020)

Ya tienes la tierra a tierra. Mide solo "vivos"


----------



## mempun (Dic 16, 2020)

El esquema de los dos transformadores invertidos es para la alimentación del osciloscopio, *no para medir nada*. Así el osciloscopio queda aislado de la tierra (que tendría que ir al chasis).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 16, 2020)

Hola a todos , una sugerencia que dejo aca serias mandar enrolar en un taller especializado un transformador ayslador ( dos devanados independentes) de relación 1:1 de espiras ( por consequenzia tanbien de tensión) y listo .
Puedes con lo auxilio dese transformador  ayslar lo Osciloscopio o mismo la "carga" a sener probada por ese Osciloscopio.
Creo que ayslar la "carga" a sener probada serias la mejor opción.
Lo gran problema es cuando NO hay lo debido ayslamento galvanico de la Red Electrica y por acidente ( descuido )conectar la tierra o masa a un potencial de Fase !
Ya con lo neutro ese problema NO hay porque lo neutro si queda casi que a lo mismo potencial de tierra o masa.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jlhmach (Dic 16, 2020)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, soy nuevo en este foro y no conocía de este hilo sobre el tema por eso comencé uno nuevo..., pero después de leerme todos los comentarios me ha quedado mas claro sobre todo lo de las medidas aisladas con un transformador y preferiblemente en la carga antes que en el osciloscopio.
Por otro lado Entiendo entonces que si quiero medir directo a la red una opción posible seria poner en el enchufe del osciloscopio un adaptador para alimentarlo tan solo con fase y neutro (a dos hilos, sin tierra) y podría medir sin problema con la punta y el cocodrilo pero con la sonda en x10..., es así?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2020)

Ojo , si pones el cocodrilo de masa en una fase de la línea nada se quemará ni explotará . . .  pero el osciloscopio estará electrificado . . .  peligro de muerte . . .


----------



## jlhmach (Dic 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo , si pones el cocodrilo de masa en una fase de la línea nada se quemará ni explotará . . .  pero el osciloscopio estará electrificado . . .  peligro de muerte . . .


Ok...,perfecto ya me ha quedado mas claro, por otro lado el Rigol 1054z me esta sorprendiendo muy gratamente además que disponer de  4 canales acostumbrado siempre a dos en los antiguos es fantástico.


----------



## elucches (Dic 17, 2020)

Con dos puntas de prueba que soporten la tensión pico de red (a la frecuencia de red) (las PVP3150 en 10X), se puede usar el modo diferencia entre canales, sin usar los clips de las puntas (la referencia queda fijada por la pata de tierra del enchufe).


----------



## Scooter (Dic 18, 2020)

Teniendo cuatro canales no veo ni el drama ni la necesidad de nada; ahora tienes dos canales diferenciales o cuatro referenciados a tierra ¿Que mas necesitas medir?
Yo no le quitaría la tierra.

Teniendo solo dos canales, mides un rato el neutro y lo "caracterizas" y si no es un desatre, te olvidas del neutro y mides respecto a tierra que se le parece bastante, luego si acaso le sumas la tensión del neutro o ni eso y ya está. Yo quitaría la tierra un momento para investigar un poco el neutro y ver que hace y después la volvería a usar, o ni eso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 18, 2020)

Huuuuuum,  seguro murio de tan viejo , yo personalmente providenciaria un transformador ayslador , es muuuucho mas barato que un Osciloscopio !
Conosco dos (2) enginieros formados que mandaran a una vida mejor su Osciloscopios Digitales en intentar hacer ese mismo tipo de medidas
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mempun (Dic 18, 2020)

Sí, esta medida siempre da un poco de miedo: yo no la haría.


----------



## elucches (Dic 18, 2020)

Lo hice más de una vez, ya que si las puntas de prueba soportan la tensión de línea (tanto fase como neutro) no hay riesgo de quemar nada; simplemente se usa la función diferencia para ver la diferencia de tensión entre fase y neutro, y los clips se pueden conectar o no, porque por dentro del osciloscopio ya están conectados al punto de referencia (tierra local) de ambas tensiones (fase y neutro) de entrada. Lo único que se me ocurre que podría provocar una falla sería que mientras uno está midiendo, la tensión de tierra se alejara tanto de las de fase y neutro como para que la tensión fase-tierra o neutro-tierra superara la tensión máxima de la punta de prueba (cosa poco probable ya que el neutro está conectado a la tierra del proveedor de energía eléctrica; en caso de duda se podría usar una punta 100X o más).


----------



## Scooter (Dic 19, 2020)

Hay que ver lo que soporta el equipo. "Antiguamente" con una sonda x10 llegaba para ver los 230V, en los equipos nuevos-chinos no llega y hace falta una sonda x100. Ahora hablo de cabeza pero creo que los antiguos tenían la escala de 5V/div y los nuevos llegan a 2V/div. Los primeros llegaban a 50Vpp en pantalla y los nuevos a 20Vpp, o algo así. Hace falta un alcance de 700Vpp para ver la señal "noramal" de 220/230V en la pantalla porque son 325+325V= 650V

Respecto a la tierra, mi osciloscopio va con batería, así que no tengo ese problema, pero si que me puedo electrocutar si voy poniendo la punta de la masa donde no debo.


----------



## elucches (Dic 19, 2020)

(Aclaro —para que no se confunda con lo que dice Scooter, que por supuesto también hay que tomar en cuenta— que al hablar de tensión máxima me refería a las especificaciones de las puntas de prueba, no a la escala vertical).


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2020)

Claro, y del instrumento, hay algunos que simplemente saturan y recortan si te pasas mucho metiendo señal y hay otros que se pueden dañar si te pasas de rosca demasiado.


----------

